# Cleveland Area Boss Dealer



## RedArrow (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey Guys, Need your help. Considering a brand jump and get a Boss vee blade for a new truck. Previous dealer i have dealt with doesn't sell the boss brand so i need recommendations for a dealer that provides good support, and reasonable pricing. I don't need the lowest price, just a competitive one with good support. I can't afford cheap!

Thanks for you help!ussmileyflag


----------



## McG_Landscaping (Feb 2, 2011)

RedArrow;1952716 said:


> Hey Guys, Need your help. Considering a brand jump and get a Boss vee blade for a new truck. Previous dealer i have dealt with doesn't sell the boss brand so i need recommendations for a dealer that provides good support, and reasonable pricing. I don't need the lowest price, just a competitive one with good support. I can't afford cheap!
> 
> Thanks for you help!ussmileyflag


My dealer here in Pittsburgh was just over at a dealer in Canton to get the wings for my plow. Not sure if there is one closer? I bought a dxt with wings and its one heck of a plow. Good luck


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Terry's Truck and Trailer in North Canton. He'll take good care of you, open 24/7 when the snow is flying.


----------



## skostur79 (Oct 20, 2012)

best truck equipment


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

North royalton power equipment is the place to go for boss plows. Great guys over there.


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

Burkartsplow;1975190 said:


> North royalton power equipment is the place to go for boss plows. Great guys over there.


Agreed,

Was just in there yesterday getting pricing for the new truck. It will be the 4th plow I have bought from them in the past 8 years.


----------

